# One tricep bigger than the other!!



## Mags (Feb 13, 2005)

My triceps aren't stupidly different in size, yet one seems to be alittle bigger towards the elbow, alittle further out away from the arm and abit more larger when following the tricep round to the outer head (on the side of the arm) than the other. I'm guessing you guys are gonna tell me to do single dumbell isolation work to bring it up, but I prefer going heavier with barbells etc. My form is pretty good, so I don't think it's bad form. Any of you dudes got any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 13, 2005)

Use dumbells. Exercise your weak side first and it will eventually catch up.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 13, 2005)

No one is perfectly symmetric.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 13, 2005)

Gunter Schlierkamp said this when I asked him how to bring up an opposing body part that was smaller than it's other half: "Cut yourself down the middle, you're not going to be the same. It's how the muscles develop, you'll never be perfect. When you pose, just hit your best side."


----------



## Mudge (Feb 13, 2005)

Not your face or your body, is perfectly simetrical.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 14, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Gunter Schlierkamp said this when I asked him how to bring up an opposing body part that was smaller than it's other half: "Cut yourself down the middle, you're not going to be the same. It's how the muscles develop, you'll never be perfect. When you pose, just hit your best side."




He also said; "Jah, my massive tricepts make your puny twig arms look like, uh, twigs!"


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 14, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> He also said; "Jah, my massive tricepts make your puny twig arms look like, uh, twigs!"




hahahahah


----------



## musclepump (Feb 14, 2005)

Nope didn't say that. But if he knew you were making fun of him he's probably say, "Jah, I'm gonna beat de crap out of jew!"


----------



## Flex (Feb 15, 2005)

No one is gonna be perfectly symmetrical, but what's most likely happening is your stronger side is doing more of the work, even though you may think you're using good form. 

best way to fix it is db's, or just make sure you're contracting each side just as hard.


----------

